
The 100% correct way to validate email addresses - bubble_boi
https://medium.com/@david.gilbertson/the-100-correct-way-to-validate-email-addresses-7c4818f24643#.yd8m02vzr
======
eyelidlessness
Sidenote: hey people writing email validators. Gmail has been around for 12
years, longer than many of you have even been working as programmers. `+` is a
valid email address character! Stop blocking me from managing my email!

I'll even sweeten the deal. Let me use `+` and I promise I won't mark your
junk as spam.

------
jupiter2
Sidenote2: When collecting an email address, please let me know what you
intend to do with it - in transparent detail.

~~~
RomanProofy
What about proofy that proofy ([http://proofy.io/](http://proofy.io/)) I
myself used for verification mails

